# Where do you go to save money on gear?



## Dakota Dogs (Nov 19, 2012)

Hey all - ust thought I'd ask where you go to save a little hard earned money on gear? I have used sites like Sierra Trading Post and Camofire.com for some good deals. I know about Cheaper Than Dirt, but are there any other trusted sites out there?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

used to to CTD

but wont give them a penny of my money anymore


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I have found deals are where you find them! I dont think any one place is going to be the best. Where they may have a good price on 1 thing they may be higher on 10 other things. For reloading supplies Powder Valley and Wideners Supply have been my go to company I shop the internet alot sometimes freight is less than local taxes and with the cost off gas I save more. I wont go into the CTD or other Large company issues!!! It is kinda like when SHTF you find out who your true friends are and believes in what you stand for and dont leave you standing alone!!!


----------



## Dakota Dogs (Nov 19, 2012)

Is saying CTD like farting in church? I'm fairly new....must have missed the post on who/what not to mention!


----------



## Dakota Dogs (Nov 19, 2012)

Ooooo - found out why CTD is taboo. What a bunch of fear-mongering pricks.....glad I've never sent them any business.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Being on Social Security I try to make as much gear as I can. I trade for stuff that I can't make and I search the Internet for bargains. I've gotten some great deals off of Ebay and when stores go out of business. Walmart has close out merchandise at the end of the season.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

+1 with Weasel


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Our Walmart is almost sold out of all the guns and most of the ammo. Walmart is strange, the one by me has guns the one in a nearby city with next to 0 hunters have all of the hunting stuff and Calls, etc. I don't get it...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

+1 with Ed and Weasel...


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Yupp I make a lot of stuff. There are threads on here about making chairs, shooting sticks, e-calls, hand calls. I just made some snow camo from a painters smock. I cut some long creases so my camo under the smock shows through in some places. We just got 18 coats of white last night. Gonna get some sets in tomorrow morning.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Good Luck Rick !


----------



## Dakota Dogs (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm picking up on a common theme - lot's of hands on guys here. That's great to see. Used to be you could sit in a room full of old-timers and learn everything from what moon phase to catch nightcrawlers in to the best way to prepare cattails for a meal - you don't see that enough anymore and I think that is part of the problem with this country. Not enough respect for tradition or pride in a job well done by ones self.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i too like to make a lot of my own gear

i.e. bows,arrows,strings,etc

havent tried making a hunting chair as of yet,but it is on my list

unfortunetly though some things i need to purchase,guns and ammo mostly,cloths just because i cant sew worth a darn,boots

i think dakota dog has it right too,not enough folks trying to learn the old ways from the elders

every one wants it right now and if its not mass produced they think its junk

my grandparents taught me about catching crawlers.they used to supply most all of the local fishermen in their area with crawlers,and supplimented their income at the same time. i still do this the night before i want to catch bass.nothing like fresh worms for large mouth.and cattail pancakes are awesome


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Weasels got it right, make it yourself. It would be better anyway.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i love living off the land

i dont forage as much as i would like

however a lot of what i know i learned from my grandparents

they had a farm when i was growing up.but they also foraged in the woods and swamp

my grandma made the greatest tasting cattail pancakes in the world.

i can go through the woods and know which plants and berries are safe to eat,i know some plants that are good for home remedies etc

my wife doesnt care for much of it,except the raspberries and strawberries

the only thing i wont pick are mushrooms,too many poisonous ones look like eadible ones

i know which plants make great natural cordage,actually have some drying right now so i can make some rope

i like to think i can survive in nature with out anything modern,not even as much a match


----------



## Dakota Dogs (Nov 19, 2012)

I'll admit that I'm not a forager, however I have had more than a few dandelion salads with sliced cattails (taste just like cucumbers if you ask me) and topped with wild berries. We picked our own chokecherries, service berries, and wild raspberries growing up - many of my friends in MT would hunt for morels but I'm with SneakyGB, too many look-alikes that are bad news with 'shrooms. Although we don't forage - we are finally in a place where a large garden will be put in next summer. Very excited about that.


----------



## Paul-e (Sep 16, 2012)

If you cant build it or find it there's a couple sites I like. Predator Talk online store on the right hand side of the screen, natchezss.com and fntpost.com. If you're looking for something specific, start a thread here on PT.


----------



## finstr (Jan 6, 2013)

I've bought quite a bit of stuff from sportsman's guide. I was at their warehouse in MN last summer on a business trip and picked a few things. WAY cheaper than buying it in Canada....


----------



## number9 (Jan 16, 2013)

I also am on a fixed income so I trade for or make what ever I can . What ever I buy, sell , and trade for usually goes to my hunting and fishing fund If I dont have an emergency that I have to tend to . I dont take money out of household income to support my habits . Or I do an odd job here and there


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good policy #9. I've saved so much buying stuff I was able to retire ! If only my wife had shopped more sales......


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

I like going to military surplus stores. They have a ton of gear at very low prices.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> As long as you do your homework foraging mushrooms is safe hobbie.....there're 4 basic mushrooms that are considered full proof for beginners since they have no poisonous lookalike my favorite is the chicken-of-the-woods, it's a shelf mushroom that's bright orange on top and sulfur yellow underneath with no gills. And the best part is that once you track one down it's not uncommon to harvest 20-30lbs and sometimes as much as 50lbs.....and it freezes really well.


MMMMM........ chicken-of-the-woods & hen-of-the-woods are toooooo scrumptious!!!!

Always nice to leave some behind to keep the "grocery cart" in good order for next year's harvest, too.... Once u get all the patches marked out--it's just like shopping at the local market...Only u don't have to push a cart w/ one wheel that spins worse than a ballerina on crystal meth...LOL :teeth:


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

finstr said:


> I've bought quite a bit of stuff from sportsman's guide. I was at their warehouse in MN last summer on a business trip and picked a few things. WAY cheaper than buying it in Canada....


I like SG, too... Lots of goodies from that store...


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

First place I shop for outdoor needs other than guns and ammo is eBay. As a seller on eBay for approx. 15 years I have faith in this system of buying. Best place IMO to find true supply/demand pricing.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Hortontoter said:


> First place I shop for outdoor needs other than guns and ammo is eBay. As a seller on eBay for approx. 15 years I have faith in this system of buying. Best place IMO to find true supply/demand pricing.


Usually my first stop when looking for a specific piece of equipment...Next is Amazon...

I was pretty bummed when eBay decided to quit selling certain firearms parts/equipment a few years back, though... :teeth:


----------



## Fishshoot (Feb 22, 2013)

Sierra trading post. Box stores, cabelas, sportsmans, bass pro, have seasonal sales usually best deals after season is over. Anything I really need or larger purchases I go through my local gun shop. I always give them the opportunity to order what I need and they usually meet, or come close enough to, Internet pricing with far superior customer service. I just ordered a shockwave through the shop and it is their first order dealing with foxpro. A shop that will bring in a product, from a manufacturer they don't already carry, at a customer's request keeps me coming back, even if it is a few dollars more than Internet price. It keeps the money local and you can't beat customer service!


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

I make what i can and shop all over online for what i cant. Amazon, Ebay and Sportsmens Guide are good ones. Bass Pro but you have to look for deals and seasonal discount. Buy huntin gear at the en of te season for 50-75% off.


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

I also believe in makin what you can. Most of the time if I'm patient enough I wait till end.of season sales. Or like other guys I use ebay or search everywhere for sales. You can find some stuff on craigslist but its limited. Auctions are always a good place to score deals too.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

My go-to source is www.MidwayUSA.com. Fair deals and lots of specials, super fast shipping and fairly priced. And, unlike Amazon, they are prime supporters of the shooting sports industry, donating many hundreds of thousands of dollars annually.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've shopped Midway for years and have not been disappointed yet. +1 on their donations.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Would ya'll be interested in quality hunting gear that is on the cheaper side? My uncle currently has a shop in Mexico that does contract work for Nike, and is looking to expand in a different market. Just seeing if there's intrest. Sorry about the thread hijak.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------

